# Types of wood for your aquarium



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Are there woods that you want to stay away from if selectiong your own pieces in the "wilderness" for your tanks? I have some pieces of malasian which are beautiful, but I was thinking of looking around for oak tree branches. Oaks have some really gnarled and twisted branches, and the bark looks amazing.I want something with substance, but with a little less bulk than the malasian pieces. I am Toying with theidea of making arches and protruding inclines (up from the geavel) and covering them with moss and TONS of narrowleaf java fern. I want a haven for my Discus to feel secure under, but with a 50 gal pent, I want to be able plant things in the back of the tank and still see them. I want it too look Full, but still create a great use of Open space. I hope this isnt too confusing.


----------



## tekknoschtev (Feb 1, 2005)

The only thing I am aware of that you should avoid are freshcut wood and softwoods. If you can press your nail into the wood without much effort, then it is a softwood and will rot too quickly in the tank. Also you want cured wood, that has been dried and cleaned. Oak is definately a hardwood so as long as its dried and clean I think you should be ok.


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

What are the dangers of fresh cut woods? Just curious.


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

I use manzanita in my tanks. My LFS has it in theirs too.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 14, 2003)

check out this very informative article. Should give you all the info you need.
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/aquascaping/wood.shtml


----------

